# Soil Test Results



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

So I did a soil test, and I know after reading the forum some don't like this lab. However, I'm new to the lawn care world and it is more than I had before to go on. After reviewing it, my thought was putting down Ringer Lawn Restore. Seems it would hit the areas I am lacking best. The results is from aa composite test from my front and back yard.

Not sure if anyone has any additional insight. Seems Ringer would be better than Milorganite. Though would love the iron that it provides.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Soil test is looking great! Ph is on point! Fert with N and K like ringer is a good choice. You don't need P unless you really wanted to add some but maybe 1 milo app for the year would be fine. Otherwise, stick with ringer!


----------

